# Trek Y-foil



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Well everyone else here has a really nice Trek, so I'll post a couple pics of my "heavy" carbon bike. I get pretty jealous of you folks with your 5200's and OCLV110 bikes. So dig it suckas, I'm retro cool with the Y-Foil!


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

how is that bike? I believe there was a lemond v2 frame? is that similar?


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

They are a very good fast bike I've done my IM bike PB on this one with a 3spoke Extreme wheel up front. cheers Lats


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*I have foil envy*



cydswipe said:


> I get pretty jealous of you folks with your 5200's and OCLV110 bikes.


I own a Trek 5500, but have a soft spot for the Y-Series Treks. Part of me considers them the Citroën DS of the cycling world. I keep cruising eBay hoping for a mint 54 cm coming up for auction :thumbsup:


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

*current spec*

the threaded steel steerer/carbon blade "long" fork was replaced with a regular length threadless carbon LOOK , and an extra comfy saddle for those IM rides:thumbsup: and 175 cranks with 53/42 teeth.The reversed thomson seat post lets me get the bars a little lower too


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Were these bikes made for 650c wheels?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

IIRC ...Trek built these bikes in a size range from 48 (XS) to 62 (XL) cm. I have never seen one with other than 700c wheels.


----------

